# Suggest a cheap and awesome fuzz



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've owned some pricey ones and some middle of the road fuzz pedals. I'd like to own some cheaper units that can still wow, does anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Check out KO Amplifiers and Effects Pedals All currently $150Cdn incl shipping. Too bad you just missed the Black Friday sale. I have the Stout Drive and I don't see it leaving my board any time soon. Big fat fuzzy tone that still lets you hear all of the notes on every string*. Very responsive to note attack.

* - I've had fuzz pedals that are only good at bass or only good at treble.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the old Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion fuzz. Hardly anything to it. The stock version has a midscoop filter that aims for the Superfuzz scoop without the octaving. But remove the scoop filter and it bears a strong resemblance to the Mos-Rite Fuzz-Rite and Orpheum Fuzz. Not much to it, really. I have a board sitting around with one on it, if you are moved to add the pots, switch, and install it into a box.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And I was just gonna say ask nicely for Mark to make you one hahaha.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Danelectro Peach Fuzz V.1


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I LOVE the Rusty Fuzz from TC Electronics!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Carcosa by DOD. Define cheap, I guess


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I just bought a EHX Green Russian Big Muff for $95 new in the box. Sounds terrific.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> Danelectro Peach Fuzz V.1


Yes, exactly. I remember now, great fuzz.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KoskineN said:


> I LOVE the Rusty Fuzz from TC Electronics!


Demo sounds great, thanks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Carcosa by DOD. Define cheap, I guess


Around 100 bucks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mario said:


> I just bought a EHX Green Russian Big Muff for $95 new in the box. Sounds terrific.


I was going for one of these and decided to post to find some comparable alternatives. The new little green muff and the little big muff from EHX kinda got me thinking about fuzzes again.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I was going for one of these and decided to post to find some comparable alternatives. The new little green muff and the little big muff from EHX kinda got me thinking about fuzzes again.


Give the Green Russian a shot. I have a old Bubble Font Green Russian and did the side by side test and they were identical.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mario said:


> Give the Green Russian a shot. I have a old Bubble Font Green Russian and did the side by side test and they were identical.


I've had variants of the green muffs and like them a lot so I'll try this one out next time I'm in a shop.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

One or two gots options here...

Phttps://www.theguitarshop.ca/used-pedal-sale/


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I just bought the earthquake devices eruption for under $150 used on reverb.

It’s pretty awesome, awesome fuzz tone One knob.

Supprising amount of tones available .
Erupter

Nathan


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I just built this thing:










For a bud (there's a story there). It's based off the Bazz Fuzz circuit which itself is really simple. You can get a kit or built unit from Fuzzdog in the UK (Bazz Fuzz) but I just DIYed it from scratch on veroboard as I modified the circuit a bit (even more so than the mods by the usual internet guitar pedal gurus aka the deluxe bazz Fuzz).

Easy enough to build yourself or have a local guy do it for you. Here's my version (if you don't play bass drop the output filter knob and use the single cap with no variability like in the Deluxe Bazz Fuzz circuit: http://www.home-wrecker.com/dbf.png)










Vero layout:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Used ZVex Fuzz Factory.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nnieman said:


> I just bought the earthquake devices eruption for under $150 used on reverb.
> 
> It’s pretty awesome, awesome fuzz tone One knob.
> 
> ...


I considered the Acapulco Gold a couple of years ago just for the fact that it has one knob, love the idea and hope its useable. In this case I'd like to play around more so I feel like the simplicity approach isn't what I'm after. I really like the thought design behind the Erupter, seems like a solid pedal especially with wah use.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Used ZVex Fuzz Factory.


had one, tried and moved on


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> One or two gots options here...
> 
> Phttps://www.theguitarshop.ca/used-pedal-sale/


thanks, I wish that germanium he has listed was a silicon, I'd grab that one, I tried one modded by ProAnalog and it was pretty sweet. still a very pedalboard unfriendly design though


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> had one, tried and moved on


The Fuzz Factory can take some time to figure it out. I was lucky that I got one fairly cheap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> Danelectro Peach Fuzz V.1


I may be getting my wires crossed here, are you talking the Cool Cat Fuzz? I went to Reverb to buy a Peach yesterday and it doesn't come up but based on all the talk and hype the Cool Cat does the Frampton Peach.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Danelectro French Toast !

Oui, oui!


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I may be getting my wires crossed here, are you talking the Cool Cat Fuzz? I went to Reverb to buy a Peach yesterday and it doesn't come up but based on all the talk and hype the Cool Cat does the Frampton Peach.


Yeah, Cool Cat. Sorry. I'm a constant disappointment.
You are of course free to borrow mine for as long as you want. I haven't used it in a few years, but I don't want to sell it or anything...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> Yeah, Cool Cat. Sorry. I'm a constant disappointment.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I went to pick up a Nano Russian Muff at L&M today but they were out of stock,.. too bad. The sales guy said that if I was interested in an awesome fuzz for 20 bucks more they had a ZVEX Octane3 in the used bin, I thought why not and bought it. I think I got had though as this thing looks old and like someones toddler hand painted it. This thing better sound awesome or I'm gonna throw it through the neighbours window.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I went to pick up a Nano Russian Muff at L&M today but they were out of stock,.. too bad. The sales guy said that if I was interested in an awesome fuzz for 20 bucks more they had a ZVEX Octane3 in the used bin, I thought why not and bought it. I think I got had though as this thing looks old and like someones toddler hand painted it. This thing better sound awesome or I'm gonna throw it through the neighbours window.


I actually had one way back. It really sounded great. If you don't like it PM me.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I went to pick up a Nano Russian Muff at L&M today but they were out of stock,.. too bad. The sales guy said that if I was interested in an awesome fuzz for 20 bucks more they had a ZVEX Octane3 in the used bin, I thought why not and bought it. I think I got had though as this thing looks old and like someones toddler hand painted it. This thing better sound awesome or I'm gonna throw it through the neighbours window.


Don't mind me...I'm heading home to put plywood over the windows...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Don't mind me...I'm heading home to put plywood over the windows...


I'm just screwing around, no throwing will be done. It sounds decent but its still a ZVex, I like but often find them be somewhat unrefined pedals. Half of the tonescape will be usable and half will be either hard to dial in or will be chaos. This one sounds like its halfway to a octave pedal, sometimes sustaining forever and sometimes sputtering out but thats completely clear and dependant on the tone knob position which is more of a midrange adjustment. I really like that it can sound thick as hell even with single coils and getting an octave overlap while hitting full chords sounds pretty cool. I was pumped to find a 2001 hand painted Myrold version for this price, took a peek at Reverb and its astronomical.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm just screwing around, no throwing will be done. It sounds decent but its still a ZVex, I like but often find them be somewhat unrefined pedals. Half of the tonescape will be usable and half will be either hard to dial in or will be chaos. This one sounds like its halfway to a octave pedal, sometimes sustaining forever and sometimes sputtering out but thats completely clear and dependant on the tone knob position which is more of a midrange adjustment. I really like that it can sound thick as hell even with single coils and getting an octave overlap while hitting full chords sounds pretty cool. I was pumped to find a 2001 hand painted Myrold version for this price, took a peek at Reverb and its astronomical.



Yes...price wise you scored big time.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I like the old Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion fuzz. Hardly anything to it. The stock version has a midscoop filter that aims for the Superfuzz scoop without the octaving. But remove the scoop filter and it bears a strong resemblance to the Mos-Rite Fuzz-Rite and Orpheum Fuzz. Not much to it, really. I have a board sitting around with one on it, if you are moved to add the pots, switch, and install it into a box.


There is an original one at Spaceman now. How are they for noise by modern standards?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zdogma said:


> There is an original one at Spaceman now. How are they for noise by modern standards?


By my standards, not discernibly noisier. If you have a craving for one I think I have a couple of completed builds sitting sround. Personally, I like the tone with the midscoop filter lifted, so I always include that option.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was going to mention I haven't bonded with a fuzz pedal since about 1981, but I couldn't find that 'hide under the chair' emoji, so I won't.


----------

